# Ariens 932001



## rath48 (Feb 14, 2013)

New guy here. I have an Ariens 932001 which I bought a few years ago. The attachment belt needed replacing, so I went to the local Ariens dealer. The belt they sold me was 1/2 inch wide, much too wide for pulleys. I went back with the model number for the snowthrower attachment -- 932002. They couldn't find a record of it. Finally they called Ariens who told them the attachment model number usually begins with an 8, not a 9. They searched and told the dealer only 4 (yes, 4) of this model were ever made. They did give the item number for the belt, which of course the dealer did not have. But they sold me a matching after market belt which is 3/8 X 35, and it works great. Anybody know anything about my attachment? Is it possible I have an almost one of a kind? Hoping to get rich on ebay. LOL


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I think using the 832 instead of 932 for the scoop attachment was a short-lived experiment on Ariens' part..For the first 20 years of Ariens snowblower history (1960 to roughly 1980) they used the same number series for the attachments and the "tractor units"..which led to a lot of confusion as to which number applies to the snowblower itself, confusion which lasts to this day..

(I am constantly getting emails from people asking about their Ariens, and they give the model number off of the scoop, thinking that is the model number of the snowblower..and for the 500th time  I have to explain that no, that is only the scoop attachment number, you have to look for a another tag at the rear of the machine to find the model number of the snowblower itself..)

Im sure Ariens also was constantly seeing this confusion from customers..So perhaps in the early 80's they finally decided to do something about it, so for the 932000 series snowblowers of that era, they gave 732000 and 832000 numbers for attachments and accessories, while the snowblower themselves retained the 932000 series numbers..but I think it was a short-lived experiment, and eventually Ariens stopped using separate model numbers altogether for the scoops..(probably after the death of the "trac-team" concept)..

of course, that doesnt really solve anything either..because people would still look at the tag on the side of the scoop (which is much more visable and out in the open) and think that is the model number of the snowblower..using 832 instead of 932 would just make it more obvious more quickly for people answering the phone at Ariens..

An 832000 scoop probably isnt really any different than a 932000 scoop, except in number series..physically there is probably no difference..

I dont know what they could have meant by "only four models made"..
only four models of what? scoops in the 832000 series?
perhaps..
but for the 932000 series of snowblower itself, the whole series had about 70 different models
made over 28 years..one of Ariens longest-lasting series..

Page about the 932000 series:

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

I see I dont have scoop model 932002 listed at all! 
I will have to update the page..
thanks,
Scot


----------



## rath48 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Thanks to Sscotsman*

Thank you for the detailed reply. First a confession. When I first went to the dealer for the belt, I too made the mistake of thinking the attachment model number was the model number for the entire unit. On my second visit, I got it right. As far as the number made, Ariens told the dealer that they only made four units with the model number 932002. That is, there is a maximum of four out there somewhere in the world. Maybe what they meant was that there were only four made with that model number beginning with a 9 before they changed it to an 8.

Looking at the photos I can find of the 932001 and its snowblower attachment, mine looks different. I don't have a photo to post today, but the end of the chute is squared off in the photos I've found. It's rounded on mine.

Thanks again


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

rath48 said:


> As far as the number made, Ariens told the dealer that they only made four units with the model number 932002. That is, there is a maximum of four out there somewhere in the world. Maybe what they meant was that there were only four made with that model number beginning with a 9 before they changed it to an 8.


Wow, interesting! that seems unlikely to me, but maybe! you never know..
and..I never had that number listed before, which means I have never come across that number in any of my research, (and I have done a *lot* of research! So maybe you do have quite the rarity there!

unfortunately, that probably isnt going to make it valuable!  because "rarity of snowblower scoop model numbers" or even "rarity of snowblower scoop types, period" isnt really anything that anyone in the hobby cares about..in fact, the snowblower hobby was never even aware, until now, that it was something that even existed that *could* be cared about! 

(The "collecting and restoring antique snowblower" hobby isnt *nearly* as organized and advanced as say, the Antique Garden tractor (or full-size farm tractor) hobbies...If you had one of only four models of a John Deere tractor accessory ever made, you would be looking at big bucks!  but alas, the snowblower hobby isnt "there" yet..)

but still, sounds like it could be something unique, rare and interesting..So yes, please share photos if you can! I for one would like to see them..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

oh wait! I did have model 932002 mentioned on my page afterall..
(I found that out because google found it! 
And I also have it listed as a snowblower model number!
(which we now know is wrong)
but I dont have it listed in the "main" list at the bottom of the 932000 page..

and googling for Ariens 932002 brings up a lot of hits:
https://www.google.com/search?q=ariens+932002
including quite a few snowblowers for sale..
(where people think the scoop number is the model number..easy mistake to make! happens all the time..)
So sorry Rath, it isnt that rare afterall..
there are definitely a lot more than four of them..bummer..

(I have often found that Ariens knows very little about their earlier models..
they have made a ton of mistakes on their own manuals! There is a well-known history of Ariens getting things wrong when it comes to data on earlier models..)

Im still curious exactly what they were referring to though..

Scot


----------

